# How to install cable in walls



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Interier, exterier?
Is there access from above or below?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can do something like this


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Paper and pencil helps. Knowing what all you are pulling for also helps. I love it that I have a basement and can just come up through the floor where I pulled Cat-5e for our UVerse boxes. Just pulled out four runs of Cat-5e that is no longer being used, due to removed a desktop, two were not being used, and changed our minds on the pull for what we were going to put into the Kitchen, since Wireless is becoming more of the mainstream for home networking.

Sad thing is, Satellite & CATV companies have not caught up to ATT and others using IPTV, that can use Wireless-N to send a HD signal to the set top boxes.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok I got my box in the wall, and ran cable and cat5e into 2 rooms .
question : How do you tell the difference from cat5e and cat6 cable 
I went to Home Depot to got the female end and it has on it A or B? color code for the cat5? And what is the best tool to get for this project , also need to get a good compression tool to do the cable ends.


:whistling2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*For the coax:*

Cable Pro LCCT-1 Compression Crimp Tool will be the best choice.

Use the ICM FS6U Compression fittings.


Bear in mind that these are a one time use fitting. Get them right the first time and they'll never come off. Get them wrong and they'll never come off...:laughing:

*For the Cat5e/6:*

Platinum Tools EZ-RJ45 tool is the absolute best (works with both the EZ and the standard fittings).

Use the EZ RJ45's with it as they're easier for the average DIY'er to use.

Use either the "A" or "B" (as long as you terminate both ends exactly the same it'll work).

You may want to use some Leviton, or other, keystone wall plates and snap in plugs. If so, you also need a 110 punch down tool (Pass & Seymour).



All of this stuff is available on Ebay, or Amazon.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Where is the best place to order these tools ? All I have is Home Depot and Lowes near me and I think they carry "Klein" "Ideal" only. 
The cat5e that I use had both ends already done up , had to snip one end off to be able to run the cable thru the wall , I did save the ends that was cut off . So how do I know witch color code to follow A or B? 
using the  EZ RJ45's


:whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You should have ordered everything online and saved a few bucks. As for the Cat-5e, the bulk is in the aisle, you just have to look for it on usually on the shelving behind where the a/v com cables are.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

gregzoll, I've used 2 '50 that I had laying around I snip one end off to run thru the wall and got a :
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UQr69fKNPl8
I just need to know witch color code I need to set up A or B for a cat5e


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is your choice which you want to use. Just make sure you use the same scheme on all jacks. Also usually that pre-made cable is actually stranded, not solid, so it uses different crimp connectors, but will work with normal Keystones.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

bote110 said:


> gregzoll, I've used 2 '50 that I had laying around I snip one end off to run thru the wall and got a :
> http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UQr69fKNPl8
> I just need to know witch color code I need to set up A or B for a cat5e


 
look at either end to see how its in the jack. most i see is 568B. but you never know.

taking a pic with your phone and blowing it up helps to see the color sometimes.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bbo, pre-termed wires, and jumpers are wired 568b, that includes cross-overs. Jacks that go into the wall are usually wired 568A, but as I stated before, it is up to the person to decide which they use for their standard. Just that they need to make sure all jacks are wired the same way.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> bbo, pre-termed wires, and jumpers are wired 568b, that includes cross-overs. Jacks that go into the wall are usually wired 568A, but as I stated before, it is up to the person to decide which they use for their standard. Just that they need to make sure all jacks are wired the same way.


he clipped off one end of a premade. like I said, usually B, but you never know. Always look.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

cat5e is "A" standard color code and cat6 is "B" color code 
You still can have a cat6 patch cord connected to a cat5e and 
have no problem .


:thumbup:


----------

